# August Acquisitions



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Even though it's the end of July, I may as well start one up for August.

First up, Eastport Handsewn Blucher Moc from L.L. Bean Signature. They have a sort of "aged patina" to them that doesn't come through in the website photo. They feel a little narrow, but I'll wear them around the house for a week and see how they feel.


----------



## palmettoking (Jan 2, 2010)

They appear pebble-grained in all the other pictures I've seen of them. Yours don't look that way though. Did they change the leather or is it just the pictures?


----------



## statboy (Sep 1, 2010)

palmettoking said:


> They appear pebble-grained in all the other pictures I've seen of them. Yours don't look that way though. Did they change the leather or is it just the pictures?


No, not pebbled. They really are a great shoe value. So comfortable too. I actually wore mine today too!


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

They are pebble grained, but only slightly compared to the website picture. That was the first thing that struck me when I unboxed them.

I'll clarify my earlier statement about the aged look. It's not evident in the shoe only picture, but the one of their model wearing it is really exaggerated.


----------



## St. Charles Ave. (Jan 15, 2011)

Scored these two off the 'Bay--both Brooks Brothers sacks, 3/2, 3-patch pockets :aportnoy::


----------



## Sir Cingle (Aug 22, 2009)

^Very nice, St. Charles!


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Good finds. The red isn't quite to my taste, but it looks like good quality.


----------



## St. Charles Ave. (Jan 15, 2011)

^To be honest, I had to talk myself into it--it's far from my usual style, which is very conservative. Less than 20 bucks though, in excellent condition, and fits like a glove.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

I'm sure if you decide it isn't you, a lot of people on the thrift exchange thread will dig it.


----------



## firedancer (Jan 11, 2011)

What Jovan? No sun down in Florida?


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

Some outlet buys:


Polo madras



Polo Seersucker flat cap



Brooks Bros watchband and key fob



And couldn't resist the bag



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

firedancer said:


> What Jovan? No sun down in Florida?


 Huh...?


----------



## cvac (Aug 6, 2006)

AE Park Aves in merlot.

2 BB fully canvassed sportcoats, both darted 2B...technically not "trad" but I hope they fit me.

1 vintage 3/2 tweed jacket from a forum member. 

2 Pairs of LLB classic fit chinos, 1 dark khaki and 1 light brown. Cuffed per special request. 

Plain tan 1 1/4'' belt from Natural Reflections.

1 bottle each Leather Therapy Restorer and Leather Wash.

1 Mercer blue university stripe OCBD with flap pocket. Probably won't arrive 'til next month but surely worth the wait.

Various CDs of Blue Note jazz albums from the 50s/60s and a Miles Davis boxset.


----------



## St. Charles Ave. (Jan 15, 2011)

Got a whole quart of Venetian Shoe Cream for $12. Unfortunately, shipping was $12 also. Oh well...


----------



## brantley11 (Mar 31, 2009)

^Where did you get it?


----------



## St. Charles Ave. (Jan 15, 2011)

^^ My apologies--the Venetian was actually $14, and the shipping was $10. Still not a bad deal, imo, and my shoes look great.

https://www.foresupplyco.com/produc...on_E_7ECCC6664E6D53013800ACCBEC48BE039775FB1F


----------



## brantley11 (Mar 31, 2009)

^Thanks.


----------



## zbix (Dec 12, 2010)

St. Charles Ave. said:


> ^^ My apologies--the Venetian was actually $14, and the shipping was $10. Still not a bad deal, imo, and my shoes look great.
> 
> https://www.foresupplyco.com/produc...on_E_7ECCC6664E6D53013800ACCBEC48BE039775FB1F


Did you have any issue with their $50 minimum order policy?


----------



## St. Charles Ave. (Jan 15, 2011)

^^Country Club Supply is the one with the $50 minimum, not Fore Supply Co.


----------



## DFPyne (Mar 2, 2010)

Got a pair of the new Boast match shorts. Ordered the Green"Japanese Maple Leaf" for the full effect. :wink2: But everything else aside, they area great pair of tennis shorts and I cant wait to wear them this weekend.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Japanese maple leaf huh? That's one I haven't heard before.


----------



## Cardinals5 (Jun 16, 2009)

Not many acquisitions recently, but here's the highlights

Sterling silver engine turned belt buckle with Cortina leather strap from Trafalgar (and a few other straps on their way from Beltmaster) 
Norman Hilton 3/2 sack dark blue herringbone tweed
Early Gitman for Eljos ocbd with unlined collar (must be late 70s-early 80s) 
Hathaway club collar with holes for collar bar (15.5 x 32.5, cotton/poly blend, in case anyone wants it - I just couldn't pass it up in the thrift store).


----------



## ArtVandalay (Apr 29, 2010)

Jovan said:


> They are pebble grained, but only slightly compared to the website picture. That was the first thing that struck me when I unboxed them.
> 
> I'll clarify my earlier statement about the aged look. It's not evident in the shoe only picture, but the one of their model wearing it is really exaggerated.


That's vexing. I really like the look of the shoe as it appears on the website (darker brown, pebble grain) and was going to purchase a pair for the fall/winter. Now I probably won't, because the shoes look almost identical to the regular LLB Blucher Mocs I already own.


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

This came yesterday:


----------



## TweedyDon (Aug 31, 2007)

Wonderful, AlanC!

One of my masters at my school made a point of shaving with a razor like this, and boasted to our form that he only used one packet of four blades every two years. So impressed was he with this that he wrote to Wilkinson Sword (who made his blades) telling them, too. About a week later he received a letter from WS thanking him for his custom, and saying that they were so pleased with his loyalty to them that they were sending him a year's supply of blades. Enclosed was a single pack of four blades... _which they had carefully opened to remove two_!


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

:biggrin2:


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

AlanC said:


> This came yesterday:


AlanC: That is a work of art that was clearly created to be lived with. May you long enjoy your morning shaving ritual! :thumbs-up:


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

Thanks, eagle! I'm hoping an upgraded brush will join it next month.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

I have an old 1960s Gillette that I got from a kind Fedora Lounge member here in Gainesville. It gives a really nice, close shave but takes longer and has little margin for error compared to my Fusion ProGlide. I actually got a better shave with it using a modern gel like Edge rather than a bar of shaving soap and brush. If it didn't cost me twice the price to ship, I'd try one of those fancy tubes of shaving cream.


----------



## cvac (Aug 6, 2006)

After shaving with a DE for a few years, I will NEVER go back to "modern" stuff. The DE really isn't that hard to use. Problem is, most people that try them don't use the proper blade angle and don't know how to make lather properly, so they scrape up their faces. It also doesn't help that most of the shaving soaps on the market aren't very good.

Edwin Jagger makes excellent razors, btw. I've used vintage Gillettes from the 40s, 50s, and 60s, but the EJ razors beat them all, IMHO. I have a basic model with a lined metal handle, not one of the fancy faux horn ones.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Oh, I've got the technique down, I just find the ProGlide easier to use and faster overall.


----------



## GentlemanGeorge (Dec 30, 2009)

Just picked up a pair of essentially brand new Reebok leather soled golf shoes in my size for $1 today. They say "Bench Made in America" on the insole and still have the original price sticker of $195 on them. Anyone else heard of such a thing?


----------



## Benson (Aug 28, 2009)

Alan, I'm due for a new brush as well. I was going to skip the research (namely the writings of one ), and just get a Kent. Care to share your opinions?


----------



## leisureclass (Jan 31, 2011)

Received my first pair of M2s from my lovely fiance for my birthday!


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Forgot to post this at the beginning of the month, but I also snagged some LE Legacy Chino shorts in the 11" inseam. Here they are in the Trad WAYW thread (with the Bean Signature mocs).

As expected, they shrunk down to 10.5" after a few washes. Thinking of shortening them to 9" and slimming down the thigh closer to "Take Ivy" proportions. May as well do it while I'm still young? Thoughts welcome.



Jovan said:


>


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

Benson said:


> Alan, I'm due for a new brush as well. I was going to skip the research (namely the writings of one ), and just get a Kent. Care to share your opinions?


Well, I'm still doing research, but am considering a Jagger. I don't think you can go wrong with a Kent. A friend has been pushing Plisson, but they ain't cheap.


----------



## AncientMadder (Apr 21, 2011)

Jovan said:


> Forgot to post this at the beginning of the month, but I also snagged some LE Legacy Chino shorts in the 11" inseam. Here they are in the Trad WAYW thread (with the Bean Signature mocs).
> 
> As expected, they shrunk down to 10.5" after a few washes. Thinking of shortening them to 9" and slimming down the thigh closer to "Take Ivy" proportions. May as well do it while I'm still young? Thoughts welcome.


Looks good, Jovan.

I just picked some of those up too, in the nantucket red-ish color. I agree they could be a little slimmer, but for me it's not worth the trouble to have them altered.

I'm pretty tall so I appreciate the 11/10.5 inch inseam.


----------



## unmodern (Aug 10, 2009)

AlanC said:


> Well, I'm still doing research, but am considering a Jagger. I don't think you can go wrong with a Kent. A friend has been pushing Plisson, but they ain't cheap.


Gentlemen,

I can recommend any of the Em's Place 'greys' brushes, listed . Have been using one for two years now and it's broken in nicely. Only $40.


----------



## SconnieTrad (Mar 16, 2011)

I finally got my official Trad Navy Sack Blazer. 3/2, 2 patch pockets, lapped seams, and a hook vent. It's a Norm Hilton and I got it via ebay.


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

SconnieTrad said:


> I finally got my official Trad Navy Sack Blazer. 3/2, 2 patch pockets, lapped seams, and a hook vent. It's a Norm Hilton and I got it via ebay.


enjoy wearing and post picture of its maiden voyage


----------



## Cardinals5 (Jun 16, 2009)

Congrats on the Norman Hilton - you won't be sorry you went with the best


----------



## unmodern (Aug 10, 2009)

Jovan said:


> Forgot to post this at the beginning of the month, but I also snagged some LE Legacy Chino shorts in the 11" inseam. Here they are in the Trad WAYW thread (with the Bean Signature mocs).
> 
> As expected, they shrunk down to 10.5" after a few washes. Thinking of shortening them to 9" and slimming down the thigh closer to "Take Ivy" proportions. May as well do it while I'm still young? Thoughts welcome.


This could be a picture of me in the summer.

Who made the madras?


----------



## SconnieTrad (Mar 16, 2011)

mcarthur said:


> enjoy wearing and post picture of its maiden voyage


I will, and you'll be happy to know that I am considering a pocket square.



Cardinals5 said:


> Congrats on the Norman Hilton - you won't be sorry you went with the best


Thank you, I hope you are correct!


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

SconnieTrad said:


> I will, and you'll be happy to know that I am considering a pocket square.
> 
> try it you will like it
> 
> Thank you, I hope you are correct!


nephew cards is right on the mark


----------



## cvac (Aug 6, 2006)

AlanC said:


> Well, I'm still doing research, but am considering a Jagger. I don't think you can go wrong with a Kent. A friend has been pushing Plisson, but they ain't cheap.


I suppose it depends on what you want, since brush choice is a fairly personal thing. At any rate, I've been really happy with my silvertip brushes from Semogue and Truefitt and Hill/Rooney. T&H used to have a nice discount for BadgerandBlade members...I don't know if they still do. You could always call them and ask.

(Note that not all the Truefitt brushes are made by Rooney, some of them are from Vulfix. Vulfix makes a good brush but they're very different from Rooney.)


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

AncientMadder said:


> Looks good, Jovan.
> 
> I just picked some of those up too, in the nantucket red-ish color. I agree they could be a little slimmer, but for me it's not worth the trouble to have them altered.
> 
> I'm pretty tall so I appreciate the 11/10.5 inch inseam.


Well, when you have a talented seamstress for a girlfriend...



SconnieTrad said:


> I finally got my official Trad Navy Sack Blazer. 3/2, 2 patch pockets, lapped seams, and a hook vent. It's a Norm Hilton and I got it via ebay.


Awesome find. I've got a BB Golden Fleece just like that except for the hook vent.



unmodern said:


> This could be a picture of me in the summer.
> 
> Who made the madras?


Then you have a good sense of style, if I do say so myself! I just saw someone wearing a polo, chino shorts, and Top-Siders at the grocery store. These "hip" kids are stealing our look I tell ya...

Click the arrow link to the original post to find out.


----------



## vwguy (Jul 23, 2004)

I got a pair of the new Origianl Chinos from LE and I like 'em. $10 off right now, otherwise you know a 25%-30% off sale is right around the corner.


Brian


----------



## SconnieTrad (Mar 16, 2011)

I accidentally went to the LE site today and ended up spending way too much, but there were some amazing deals. How can one pass up a silk/cotton cableknit sweater for $20?


----------



## vwguy (Jul 23, 2004)

SconnieTrad said:


> I accidentally went to the LE site today and ended up spending way too much, but there were some amazing deals. How can one pass up a silk/cotton cableknit sweater for $20?


Coincidentally, I stopped into my local Inlet and bought that sweater as well. Also picked up some paintbrush shirts for $10.50 and the canvas Spring Chinos for $14.

Brian


----------



## Taken Aback (Aug 3, 2009)

Did you also take advantage of the additional $10 off $50 and free shipping? That can get you free shorts or a tie during the current 30% off sale.


----------



## calfnkip (Mar 21, 2011)

Jovan--

With regard to the pebbling on the new shoes you show here and on your blog:

There’s often some variation in how two different hides will ‘take’ the pattern when plated. And depending on how the leather was treated after plating (i.e., staking, tumbling or some combination of the two that produces a softer hand) some of the pattern will shake out.


----------



## Benson (Aug 28, 2009)

Many thanks, AlanC.


----------



## rbstc123 (Jun 13, 2007)

I'm coming out of a buying slump this month with some exciting new acquisitions&#8230;

(Forgive the horrible lighting on the pics. It was dark so 100% artificial lighting + flash&#8230

1. Polo Cricket Sweater. 100% Cotton. 2010 Fall line purchased at Polo outlet this week in Destin, FL. Very stoked to find this at more than 2/3 off retail. It is a cream color with a dark navy/deep burgundy trim around the cuffs, collar, and waist. Sometimes the colors on a cricket are too bright IMO. These are juuuuuust right. I was shocked they had my size (which is usually a medium but for this ended up being a small&#8230 as the associate said he cannot keep them on the shelf. A cricket sweater has been on "the list" for quite sometime. Can't wait for a cool Autumn day to bring out this fella. This thing is so chunky I may put it on a diet. 

https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/29/dsc06451t.jpg/

2. BB 1818 Saxxon Madison navy trousers. Also purchased in Destin this week. I'm amazed at the price on these trousers. Not sure why they were at the outlet to begin with but bully for me as I've been in need of a pair to add into the rotation.

https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/109/dsc06459k.jpg/

https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/543/dsc06457vw.jpg/

3. BB Generations of Style book. I've been wanting this book for several years but just couldn't bring myself to drop the $$. It was already on sale, plus I had enough reward points and other coupons so I just rolled this into the purchase with the trousers. I only paid $5.00 out of pocket for both. 

https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/194/dsc06461sh.jpg/

4. Silk regi belt. Goodwill.

https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/831/dsc06455v.jpg/

5. Superga sneakers for BB.

https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/688/dsc06463y.jpg/

August has been a good month...


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

A pair of Alden Cape Cod loafers in tan. They're unwelted, but I really like the Vibram Gumlite sole, light, flexible, durable. The fullgrain uppers are durable-looking too, but we'll see - they'll likely get a lot of wear:


----------



## Sir Cingle (Aug 22, 2009)

^Those look great, Rambler. I had thought about picking up a pair of those myself.


----------



## cecil47 (Oct 25, 2009)

I've a pair of those Cape Cods in oiled leather and they are great. Been resoled (at least) once and still going strong. The soft Vibram sole is really comfy when standing or walking on hard surface for extended periods, but it does wear relatively fast. I like the "running board" look of the soles, too.


----------



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)

The Rambler said:


>


Very nice.


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

Count me in on the Superga bandwagon, from Overstock.com.


----------



## Benson (Aug 28, 2009)

Charcoal Cavalry twills from O'connell's. These are easily 15oz. weight, and drape perfectly. I don't know why I didn't order them when living in a cooler climate. They are perfect for northeast winters; I suspect I'll get only three months wear out of them here, but it will be my favorite three months. 

A side note, have I wrongly observed that trousers don't get much love around here? Outside of Bills, and khakis generally, it always seems, at least as regards the WAYWT thread, that people put their money elsewhere. This is to say, there is the occasional gab or trop worsted, but rarely moleskin, linens, flannels, donegals, etc. I suppose what i am wondering is if it is foolish to put much money in trousers as they wear quicker than other items. Thoughts?


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

^I think many of us have quite a few pairs of trousers, including all the types you mention. Most of those are winter items, so you'll see them more in a few weeks. I find trousers to wear fine--spend away!


----------



## AldenPyle (Oct 8, 2006)

Benson said:


> Charcoal Cavalry twills from O'connell's. These are easily 15oz. weight, and drape perfectly. I don't know why I didn't order them when living in a cooler climate. They are perfect for northeast winters; I suspect I'll get only three months wear out of them here, but it will be my favorite three months.
> 
> A side note, have I wrongly observed that trousers don't get much love around here? Outside of Bills, and khakis generally, it always seems, at least as regards the WAYWT thread, that people put their money elsewhere. This is to say, there is the occasional gab or trop worsted, but rarely moleskin, linens, flannels, donegals, etc. I suppose what i am wondering is if it is foolish to put much money in trousers as they wear quicker than other items. Thoughts?


I don't think its foolish to spend money on pants and I have coveted those O'connells cavalry twills. I think people might talk less about them because good quality flat front pants might be easier to source than some other items in the trad arsenal. It might also be true that a lot of people either wear only suits and casual clothes or just casual clothes. The in-between odd pants and jackets may be disappearing a bit.


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

This is the year I really must replace my J Press cavalry twills. I write the year of purchase on my good trou on the inside of the waistband, and they say "1990." They will be demoted to field use, and look like their useful life will go on and on. Forget what I paid, but at this point it scarcely matters. I'm thinking I'll go with the OCs this time, since Press no longer offers them.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Well, I put more money towards khakis because frankly that's all I can wear for most of the year! That may change when I move and the heat is a dry one rather than humid all the time.


----------



## calfnkip (Mar 21, 2011)

@The Rambler--

Great looking pair of Aldens!


----------



## Benson (Aug 28, 2009)

Alan -- I suppose what I meant to say was that it is sometimes jarring to see $600 whiskey shells under a $50 or $75 pair of cotton trousers, or rather the juxtaposition appears so often on WAYWT that it makes me wonder how others regard trousers. I don't meant to imply here that the difference in price has much to do with it, just that the difference in quality or substance, for want of a more exacting word, is curious when it appears so frequently. The thought piques my interest because of the nature of the trad aesthetic (in all its "definitions"), which invites the use of the country side of the wardrobe and thus more fabrics.

AP -- I agree. They are easy to source, and easy to get right, especially regarding fit. This is why it surprises me that one doesn't see a bit more variety. I would add to your comments that trousers don't change one's "look" so substantially. That is to say, there isn't so much difference between grey cav twills, grey flannels, and grey worsteds. For me, though, it alters how I feel about what I am wearing, which I think is more important. I notice that if my trousers are finer than the standard, albeit correct, khakis (and it can be simply a pair of moleskins), I am a bit more buoyed.

Rambler -- They are worth every penny. I hope they have your size, though. Ethan mentioned that they've not been able to source a similar fabric for more than a few years. Press, btw, still carries some whipcords.


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

The Rambler said:


> I write the year of purchase on my good trou on the inside of the waistband, and they say "1990."


In 1990 my waistband read 36"

Now it says 42"


----------



## vwguy (Jul 23, 2004)

My haul from the LE sale last week. Legacy shorts, cotton/silk sweater, plaid Bermuda shorts, Spring canvas pants & two paintbrush shirts all for $82 shipped to my door.










Brian


----------



## Taken Aback (Aug 3, 2009)

Nice haul. They seem to be late with my order. I had a tracking report say they were already delivered, while the postal worker said they hadn't seen it yet.

Until they do, I'll eye my neighbors' duds carefully. 

Are those the choc plaid shorts? I skipped them for the reds, but was on the fence. If you plan on taking them for a stroll, please snap a pic. I'd like to see them in the sun before they sell out.


----------



## vwguy (Jul 23, 2004)

Taken Aback said:


> Are those the choc plaid shorts? I skipped them for the reds, but was on the fence. If you plan on taking them for a stroll, please snap a pic. I'd like to see them in the sun before they sell out.


Yes they are, they do look a lot nicer in person. I'll get a pic for ya.

Brian


----------



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)

Picked up a few Polo sport coats.

Starting a closet remodel, too. We're setting up clothing racks in the office this weekend. I'll probably post a photo-thread when it's all done. It will be the nicest room in the house!


----------



## vwguy (Jul 23, 2004)

Here are a couple outside pics, the colors are much more faded that what they show on the website.



















Brian


----------



## frosejr (Mar 27, 2010)

BB button down "polo shirt" from ebay

1999 Mustang convertible, needs some work









OK, not being funny or trying to start a p***ing contest...are Mustangs trad?


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

vwguy: I might just get a pair thanks to your picture.

frosejr: If you're not being _funny_ you're at least being _flippant_ like my signature is... right?


----------



## Taken Aback (Aug 3, 2009)

Thanks for the pics Brian. I'm not sure they appeal more to me or not.


----------



## frosejr (Mar 27, 2010)

Jovan said:


> frosejr: If you're not being _funny_ you're at least being _flippant_ like my signature is... right?


I guess...I wondered what cars are considered trad, if any. But I remember the troll who kept asking if things were trad a while back, and didn't want people to think I either was him, or was going to become like him.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

I just don't see why you need group approval on whether a car is "trad" or not. It's irrelevant at best -- has nothing to do with the clothing style we define as Trad.


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

frosejr said:


> OK, not being funny or trying to start a p***ing contest...are Mustangs trad?


Pale yellow '65s??

Yes!!


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^
LOL. Well since your question was at least in some part serious; hell no, Mustangs are not Trad. You want Trad in a car, buy a Camaro or, even better, a vintage Dodge Challenger/RT (1970 or 1971...your choice)!


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

terrible topic, tradliness of particular cars, to be avoided at all costs, er, but, I can't help but wonder about the difference between car and clothing styles in the post-war "golden age" of American style. Lurid tail Fins, Dagmars, wraparound windshields etc. on the fomer, made to go out of fashion with every new model year, vs natural shoulders, button-downs, and a sack cut that minimizes curvy lines, made to always be in style. A totally different aeshthetic?


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

Oh, the burden of tacky automotive excess!!

But suffer one must...


----------



## Uncle Bill (May 4, 2010)

My August Acquisitions

Clothing: 

Sperry Topsiders in Ameretto today (I walked into a shoe store with a 12 year old pair of timberland boat shoes literally falling apart on me). 

Solid RL Polo OCBD in purple, classic fit which is cut similar to Brooks Brothers Slim. 

Non Clothing: 

13" Macbook Pro 8GB ram, 320 GB hard drive, 
Nikkor Ais 35 f2 manual focus camera lens. 
Fourteen picture frames for an upcoming photography exhibit in September. 
and alterations to clothing purchased last year before I lost 25 lbs.


----------



## Cardinals5 (Jun 16, 2009)

You guys will like this. I bought a pair of Nettleton brown pebble-grain longwings off eBay for cheap. They seemed pretty decent in the pictures, but the color looked a little off. I chalked it up to bad photography.

Let's have a little contest - who can spot what's wrong with this picture?.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

One of them looks a little darker? Your bow tying skills degraded by the time you got to the other shoe?  Not sure.

Uncle Bill: Getting one of these babies soon.


----------



## Saltydog (Nov 3, 2007)

The Rambler said:


> A pair of Alden Cape Cod loafers in tan. They're unwelted, but I really like the Vibram Gumlite sole, light, flexible, durable. The fullgrain uppers are durable-looking too, but we'll see - they'll likely get a lot of wear:


These look wonderful, Rambler. I hope you will display them for us as they get some age and wear on them. I'll bet they will look even better with time.


----------



## unmodern (Aug 10, 2009)

Counting this as 'September,' but, you know...

Pulled the trigger on black AE Park Aves, for upcoming occasions. Paid ~$205 for a first-quality pair. Here's how it worked: shoebuy.com code MRREBATES gives 10%, then shoebuy.com threw in another 10% for my being a first-time customer, and then mrrebates.com gives 18% (not a typo) cash back. shoebuy.com also offers free shipping, free refund, and free returns.


----------



## Benson (Aug 28, 2009)

Dark brown wool necktie from Sam Hober. (I'd post a pic but I can't seem to find the charger to my camera.)


----------



## ChrisSweet (Sep 18, 2009)

Just picked up a pair of these pennies. Interested to see what they're like up close.

https://www.rubbersole.co.uk/Loake-Princeton-x104125.php?track_id=froogle&sx=H


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

I'm at a point where I don't need anything, except to move some stuff out — which I will, as fall approaches and I make the switch. 

But I did acquire a few odds and ends over the summer — new LE chinos, a handful of cool short sleeve sport shirts, shoe trees from a JAB promotion, NIB black Park Aves. from eBay.

Those pennies in the above post look sturdy.


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

They look like different shoes - differences in color and grain.


Cardinals5 said:


> You guys will like this. I bought a pair of Nettleton brown pebble-grain longwings off eBay for cheap. They seemed pretty decent in the pictures, but the color looked a little off. I chalked it up to bad photography.
> 
> Let's have a little contest - who can spot what's wrong with this picture?.


----------



## Benson (Aug 28, 2009)

https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/405/photoon20110831at1803.jpg/

Here is the SH wool necktie. Forgive the poor pic quality and the kids' toys.


----------



## Cardinals5 (Jun 16, 2009)

Patrick06790 said:


> They look like different shoes - differences in color and grain.


You nailed it - they're shoes from two different pair. If you look closely you'll notice all kinds of little differences - welt stitching is different colors, eyelets, grain, color, shape of toe, etc. I wonder where the original owner got shoes from two different pair.


----------



## firedancer (Jan 11, 2011)

Cards,
I've actually seen this at my goodwill outlet. Crazy that one would try to sell them like that though. What did you do about it?


----------



## hsc89 (Oct 14, 2009)

Picked up two new pairs of Quoddys - cxl bluchers from WinnPerry's closeout sale and cxl venetians from Leffot.


----------



## Cardinals5 (Jun 16, 2009)

firedancer said:


> Cards,
> I've actually seen this at my goodwill outlet. Crazy that one would try to sell them like that though. What did you do about it?


I returned them for a full refund, including return shipping. I don't think the seller realized they were from two different pairs. I presume they thought I was trying to pull a fast one and so asked me to send them back. I said fine as long as they also paid return shipping, which is what happened.


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

^ I wonder if the seller got them mixed up and has a similarly mis-matched pair in reserve.

That's the kind of thing I would do — shove the wrong shoe in the box when I'm in a hurry.


----------



## Taken Aback (Aug 3, 2009)

Cardinals5 said:


> I said fine as long as they also paid return shipping, which is what happened.


I'm glad that didn't become the sticking point. It so often does in this kind of situation.


----------

